
Instagram’s latest assault on Snapchat is a messaging app called Threads - coloneltcb
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/26/20833903/facebook-instagram-threads-messaging-app-close-friends-snapchat
======
pcora
another app trying to collect a bunch of data from our lives. sorry but no.

